# Neuer Gaming Rechner 1200-1300€



## Sithus (9. Juli 2016)

*Neuer Gaming Rechner 1200-1300€*

Ich bräuchte mal euren Ratschlag oder sogar Segen. Will mir jetzt mal endlich ein neues System zusammenstellen. Ausgelegt hauptsächlich zum daddeln und wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, ist das Budget bei 1300€ max. Spielen würde ich gerne alles (GTA, Witcher Battlefield 1, naja die Liste wächst).

Vom PC is nicht wirklich etwas vorhanden: da alter sterbender Laptop  Kopfhörer/Mikro, Tastatur und Maus hingegen sind noch da.

1 Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 ADATA Premier SP550  480GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-480GM-C)
1 Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16D-16GVG)
1 Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51070015P2J)
1 ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 Corsair Carbide Series Clear 400C schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011081-WW)
0 Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK))
1 Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE (HX))


Ich spiele noch auf einem Full HD Monitor, würde aber gerne in absehbarer Zeit, diesen "upgraden". Ob 144 Hz oder 1440p bin ich mir noch unsicher. Ach ja zusammengebaut wird selber. Ist zwar schon etwas her, ging damals aber auch.

Beim Netzteil bin ich mir unsicher (wie viel Watt/Marke und so) gleiches gilt auf für den CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

Das passt sehr gut. Allerdings: ist nicht auch der 6700k drin? Es gibt für viele Mainbaords aktuell 40-60€ Cashback, wenn du einen 6700k nimmst. Vlt passt das ja noch. 

Beim Netzteil reicht das Golden Green locker, und beim Gehäuse könntest du ggf. auch ein wenig sparen, FALLS das dann fürs Budget zum Kauf eines 6700k besser wäre.


----------



## Sithus (9. Juli 2016)

wäre der denn so viel besser? Ich nahm immer an der sei nur fürs Rendern/Videos Bearbeiten/usw.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

Sithus schrieb:


> wäre der denn so viel besser? Ich nahm immer an der sei nur fürs Rendern/Videos Bearbeiten/usw.


 also, grad für Rendern&co sollte der besser sein, weil er 8 Threads verwalten kann, quasi ein Achtkerner ist. Aber da müsstest du vlt mal schauen, ob es Tests mit den Programmen gibt, die DU nutzt.

Wenn Dir der i5-6600k am Ende ausreicht, dann müsste man an sich fragen, warum dann nicht sogar "nur" ein i5-4460 für 170€ ausreicht - der ist nämlich fast gleichschnell, außer du übertaktest den 6600k


----------



## Sithus (10. Juli 2016)

Wollte den 6600k übertakten, zu mindest mich daran wagen. Das Problem beim i7 ist, dass der ca. 110€ mehr kostet. Müsste also am Gehäuse einiges sparen und noch vielen Ecken mehr. Wüsste nicht wie ich das hinbekommen sollte. 

Noch mal kurz zum Thema Kühler, mir sagte heute morgen ein Kumpel, dass ich lieber keinen mit Direct-Touch nehmen soll. Hast du da eventuell eine Meinung.

Auch wurde mir diess Netzteil vorgeschlagen, weil man da wohl 10 Jahre Garantie drauf hat: Corsair RMx Series RM550x 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

Sithus schrieb:


> Wollte den 6600k übertakten, zu mindest mich daran wagen. Das Problem beim i7 ist, dass der ca. 110€ mehr kostet. Müsste also am Gehäuse einiges sparen und noch vielen Ecken mehr. Wüsste nicht wie ich das hinbekommen sollte.


 ja gut: hast du denn das Cashback von Intel überhaupt schon im Vorfeld mit einbezogen? Wenn nein, dann hast du ja schon mal je nach gewähltem Board 40-70€ mehr Budget als gedacht     oder vlt auch die Festplatte oder 8GB RAM erst in ein paar Wochen nachkaufen?



> Noch mal kurz zum Thema Kühler, mir sagte heute morgen ein Kumpel, dass ich lieber keinen mit Direct-Touch nehmen soll. Hast du da eventuell eine Meinung.


 Was genau ist Direct-Touch? ^^ Meinst du die Push-Pin-Befestigungsmethode?



> Auch wurde mir diess Netzteil vorgeschlagen, weil man da wohl 10 Jahre Garantie drauf hat: Corsair RMx Series RM550x 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 das ist auch gut, aber idr hält ein solides Netzteil - wenn es die ersten Monate übersteht - sowieso so lange, wie man es braucht.


----------



## Sithus (10. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube ich bleibe beim i5. Bei momentanen Games scheint der ja mehr als ausreichend zu sein (besonders wenn der übertaktet wird). Sollten wirklich alle Stricke reißen und in ein paar Jahren wird fast nur noch 4+ Kerne unterstützt, bin ich sicherlich vor einem neuen Aufrüsten oder ich bekomme den 6700k sicherlich um einiges billiger. Oder meinst du der 6600k ist generell eher schlecht?

Mit direct touch meint er glaube ich, dass die Kupfer-Heat-Pipes direkt auf dem Prozessor liegen. Er sagte nur, dass sei nicht so toll.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

Sithus schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bleibe beim i5. Bei momentanen Games scheint der ja mehr als ausreichend zu sein (besonders wenn der übertaktet wird). Sollten wirklich alle Stricke reißen und in ein paar Jahren wird fast nur noch 4+ Kerne unterstützt, bin ich sicherlich vor einem neuen Aufrüsten oder ich bekomme den 6700k
> sicherlich um einiges billiger. Oder meinst du der 6600k ist generell eher schlecht?


 nein, alles okay - ich dachte nur, dass du WEGEN Deines Hobbys vlt den Aufpreis in Kauf nimmst. Bei Games kann es sein, dass in 3-4 Jahren acht Kerne/Threads ein Vorteil sind, aber vier werden dann trotzdem noch ausreichen. 




> Mit direct touch meint er glaube ich, dass die Kupfer-Heat-Pipes direkt auf dem Prozessor liegen. Er sagte nur, dass sei nicht so toll.


 ach, darauf würd ich nicht so viel geben. Es mag sein, dass die eine Technik sachlich besser als die andere ist, aber es gibt so oder so gute und auch nicht so gute Kühler. Ist halt auch eine Preisfrage - der Brocken 2 ist einfach nur ein toller Kühler für seinen Preis. Ein Kühler mit einer "anderen" Technik zum gleichen Preis ist aber auch nicht besser. 

Wenn du nun aber 20€ mehr ausgibst, könntest du den Prozessor natürlich noch kühler halten, oder auch einfacher leise kühl halten - die Frage ist da immer, ob du denn auch beim Übertakten an die letzten Grenzen gehen willst oder nicht, weil das MANCHMAL von der Temperatur abhängt. Heutzutage ist es an sich aber selten, dass die Temperatur einer CPU der Grund ist, warum man nicht mehr weiter hochtakten kann.


----------



## Sithus (10. Juli 2016)

Habe mich eventuell auch falsch ausgedrückt, also meine Hobbies sind nur Gaming (Videosschneiden oder Rendern mach ich eigentlich nicht).

Was für einen Kühler empfiehlst du denn immer ganz gerne? Auch so in diesem Preissegment (eventuell max. +10€). 

Ansonsten wird das morgen so gekauft: 

1 Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 ADATA Premier SP550  480GB, SATA (ASP550SS3-480GM-C)
1 Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16D-16GVG)
1 Palit GeForce GTX 1070 JetStream, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51070015P2J)
1 ASRock Z170 Extreme4 (90-MXGYJ0-A0UAYZ)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
1 Corsair Carbide Series Clear 400C schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011081-WW)
1 Corsair RMx Series  RM550x  550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020090-EU)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2016)

Also, auch gut sind zB

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
oder EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Black Edition Rev. C (84000000126)
oder be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014)

und wie und warum die nun rein technisch gesehen gut sind, ist ja an sich nicht so wichtig - die SIND halt gut für ihren Preis   und mehr ist auch nicht nötig für ein solides Übertakten.


----------

